# Thin Boiled Starch



## olgam (Mar 15, 2012)

What is it? Can I make it? Can I substitute something for it? Please help! Thank you


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thin boiling starch is a modified starch, it is normally used in large scale candy manufacturing. I'm not claiming to be an expert, but the modified starches gel differently then native cornstarch. You'll see them on the ingredients labels of many types of candies, these candies, usually some sort of gummie, would have a different texture if they were using regular cornstarch, not to mention it would be more difficult to work with.

There really is not a subsitute for thin boiling starches, and its not something you can make yourself. I remember about a year ago when trying to look for a source, all I came up with was a post on a forum about how someone requested a sample from a company and they were sent a 5lb sample, it sort of gives you the idea that its not really something that is not too available. I just did another search and didnt come up with much else other then sending an inquiry to a company in India about their thin boiling starch.

Can I ask what your trying to make?


----------



## rhondalynnb (Aug 5, 2014)

I have been searching for thin boiled starch myself and I can not find it any where!  I am using it for a candy recipe called Turkish Delights main ingredients are water 40% , Thin boiled starch 5%, Sugar 32% and glucose syrup at 8%  other then pistachios, citric acid and rose water that is it.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, that's the formula verbatim from chocolates amd confections. See my post above from 2012, I still haven't come up with a source other then in large scale quantities meant for manufacturing.


----------



## rhondalynnb (Aug 5, 2014)

I wonder why no one carries Thin Boiling Starch, must be used by the big manufactures only. I did read your post from 2012 and that is how I found this site.I also had contacted 6 manufactures over seas asking for samples ( maybe one will send  I am hoping). I did find a product called Cornaby's Ultra Gel which had a lot of good reviews so I ordered some of that to try as well. I guess the only other alternative is to import it and try to distribute a lot off in sales. I do a lot of creations from the wonderful chocolates and confections book, I do try to twist recipes around so mine is a little different.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thin boiling starch (or modified starch) is definitely used in manufacturing. Thats the same stuff they use to make items like mike and ikes, jujubees and such. If you find a source, definitely report back. Also, what is the ultra gel product you ordered? What it made from? Ill check it out when I get a chance.


----------



## rhondalynnb (Aug 5, 2014)

What I have found says it is a modified corn starch Made with 100% gluten free Waxy Maize so I am thinking it might work. So far the best I found is a min. order of one ton for importing and waiting for a price quote. The trouble one goes through to perfect a product!


----------



## rhondalynnb (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I received the Ultra Gel yesterday so I followed the recipe from chocolates & Confections. The Ultra Gel says to use half of what the regular recipe calls for so I scaled out 70g  half of Choc. & Confections recipe in stead of the 140g ( I cut recipe in half so if I end up trashing it not as much is lost) I used 35g for Ultra Gel calls for half way through I put the other half in thinking it may not harden properly from the looks of the mixture in pot. Choc & Confect. says to bring it to 223 degrees and take off heat and add rest of ingredients, I could only get it to 212 degrees and as it gelled more the temp would drop the bottom of pot temp was 235 so not wanting to burn the ingredients I removed from heat add my flavor and chopped dried apricots, poured into my frame as directed  covered with oiled plastic wrap. I will leave it sit over night and see what kind of success I will get tomorrow.

Rhonda


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

It would be helpful if you could share some photos of the prep just to get an idea of what it is and what your doing. Thanks.


----------



## rhondalynnb (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Nicko, I would be glad to post a few pics of what I was working on where do I post them??


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just post them right into this discussion. There is a little "photo icon" click on that and upload them.





  








Capture.PNG




__
nicko


__
Aug 12, 2014


----------



## rhondalynnb (Aug 5, 2014)

DSC06597.JPG




__
rhondalynnb


__
Aug 12, 2014








These are the Turkish Delights using the Native corn starch, I had tried with a product called Ultra-Jel but I had pour results. I am thinking it is because I need to make the sugar syrup first then stream it into my starch mixture hoping it will give me a little more firmer texture.


----------



## Tt4 (Jan 4, 2018)

Can I ask @rhondalynnb what you mean by native starch here? Just regular corn starch?

Any one successfully found a substitute for "thin boiling starch" in this recipe?
Any help appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Chris Thiele (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi guys - I work for New Zealand Starch. We make thin boiling starch used for Turkish Delights, jellied confectionery, etc by companies in Australia and New Zealand. It is called Avonset.
www.nzstarch.co.nz
Regards
Chris Thiele
[email protected]

AVONSET
PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
ALLERGEN STATUS
AVONSET is a thin boiling starch manufactured by acid treatment of refined maize starch.
AVONSET is made from maize starch.
AVONSET contains up to 10 mg/kg of sulphites and is free from other known allergens. It is "gluten free".
CHARACTERISTICS
KOSHER/HALAL STATUS
AVONSET is a low viscosity starch enabling high solids levels to be achieved in those products where it is required. It can be used as a replacement or in conjunction with other gelling agents.
AVONSET is awarded Halal Accreditation by FIANZ.
AVONSET is awarded Kosher and Pareve certification by the Kosher Kiwi Licensing Authority of New Zealand.
APPLICATIONS
GMO STATUS
AVONSET is ideal for use in gum-style confectionery in which a range of textures can be achieved by varying the solids levels and type of gelling agent.
It can be used in jellies and pastille manufacture as a complement or replacement for gelatine, agar or pectin.
AVONSET does not require labelling as a genetically modified food in accordance with Food
Standard1.5.2 - Foods produced using gene technology (FSANZ).
STORAGE & HANDLING
COUNTRY OF ORIGIN
Store in a clean, dry, well-ventilated warehouse at ambient temperature, away from odorous materials.
AVONSET is made in New Zealand.
Best before dates are printed on each bag. For stock
control purposes, a shelf-life of 24 months is specified
PACKAGING
LABELLING
Available in 25 kg moisture barrier, multiwall paper bags and bulk bags.
Recommended labelling is STARCH (1401); however please check local food labelling requirements to ensure compliance.
This document is presented in good faith but is not warranted as to accuracy of results. Also,
freedom from patent infringement is not inferred. This information is offered solely for your
investigation, verification and consideration. New Zealand Starch Ltd disclaim all warranties
expressed or implied, including but not limited to, warranties of merchantability and fitness for a
particular purpose. Technical data, which should not be considered as being specifications, fall
within New Zealand Starch Ltd's standard manufacturing practise. Product received will vary
within this range.
PHONE: 649 634 2119 New Zealand Starch Ltd
FAX: 649 636 7519 ABN 35 139 065 151
WEB: www.nzstarch.co.nz 319 Church St
[email protected] Onehunga Auckland 1061
PO Box 13024
Onehunga Auckland 1643
TECHNICAL INFORMATION SHEET
Issued:
DECEMBER 2017
Page:
2 of 2
Ref No:
TDN-021-08
AVONSET
PROPERTIES
TYPICAL NUTRITIONAL ANALYSIS
Moisture
11 - 14%
(Values expressed as g per 100g of product on an as is basis unless otherwise specified)
Protein (N x 6.25), dsb
0.5% max.
pH
6.0 - 7.0
Sulphur Dioxide
10 ppm max.
Odour
No off odour
Water
12
Colour
White
Energy value
1502 kj
Flavour
No off flavour
Protein
0.3
N.S.R
Comparable with standard
Carbohydrates (total)
87
Ash (dsb)
<0.5%
Sugars
0
Viscosity (52g Scott)
38 - 46 sec
Dietary fibre
<0.1
Sieve Analysis (retained on 500
1.0% max.
Fat (total)
0.1
micron mesh).
Fat - saturated
12.8mg
Form
Fine white powder
Fat - monounsat.
20.5mg
Fat - polyunsat.
32.0mg
Ash
0.3
Sodium
130 mg
Potassium
<6 mg
MICROBIOLOGICAL PROPERTIES
Standard Plate Count
10.000/g max.
Yeast
500/g max.
Mould
500/g max.
Coliforms (MPN)
< 3/g max.
E. Coli (MPN)
< 3/g max.
Salmonella
Negative in 25g


----------

